# RYJ Desde 1875 question



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm trying to find out more about this stick. Couldn't find much, so I'm asking for your help. Is this legit and if they were made in this vitola? Seems like 6*60, but I would have to put a caliper to it.

Also, if it's not OK to ask for this just let me know.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I'm trying to find out more about this stick. Couldn't find much, so I'm asking for your help. Is this legit and if they were made in this vitola? Seems like 6*60, but I would have to put a caliper to it.
> 
> Also, if it's not OK to ask for this just let me know.
> 
> ...


I've seen 2 different desde band styles. I smoked a 2010 or somewhere around there that looked just like that one but the year different obviously. The newer ones I've seen my buddy down the street has, the gold secondary band doesn't say the year, it says "wide Churchill" and they are pretty fat like you describe. I'm not sure what year ranges they show the year or size on the secondary band though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Fake.

1) Fakes are almost always Limited Edition. 
2) Habanos SA didn't make a 6x60 in 2007. (maybe they do now, I'm not sure)
3) wrapper looks like crap. Head is too round, not flat-ish like an authentic cuban.

Btw, I would love if I was wrong because it would mean that you have an authentic cigar.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

RyJ's only LE in 2007 was the Escudos (50 x 5.6")

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

^^^^^^ 
What the bald kid with funny ears said.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

rondo said:


> ^^^^^^
> what the bald kid with funny ears said.


LMBO, almost spit out my Woodfords Reserve!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

@Rondo ROTFLMFAO you really are a funny guy.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry bro as fake as Pam Anderson's boobs lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry bro as fake as Pam Anderson's boobs lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I suspected it was, because it was gifted to me by a guy who doesn't know about cigars in general and he bought it while visiting abroad. I couldn't find it anywhere and this was another clue. Now, the question is, should I smoke it. I don't really want to lol.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Thanks, I suspected it was, because it was gifted to me by a guy who doesn't know about cigars in general and he bought it while visiting abroad. I couldn't find it anywhere and this was another clue. Now, the question is, should I smoke it. I don't really want to lol.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I would most definitely light it up, but thats just me.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

BTW, "Desde 1875" simply means "Since 1875" in Spanish. With the Cuban marca it's just a tagline, not part of the name, whereas the NC brand uses "1875" as part of the name for several of their series. 

I didn't notice that this thread was in Habanos at first (browsing "New Posts") and I assumed it was about NC's since "1875" was part of the title.

Up until about 10 years ago that center portion of the Cuban bands contained the name of the original makers, Rodriguez, Arguelles y Cia.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

lol. Tapatalk informed me that you had responded to my answer unfortunately there is nothing here you know this app is been giving me trouble all day long I apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. Maybey it's like Photobucket I got to buy the premium version lol


CloakedInSmoke said:


> I'm trying to find out more about this stick. Couldn't find much, so I'm asking for your help. Is this legit and if they were made in this vitola? Seems like 6*60, but I would have to put a caliper to it.
> 
> Also, if it's not OK to ask for this just let me know.
> 
> ...


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PS if you need any help don't hesitate to p.m. me I will help you in any way I can as I would do for any brother of the Forum best regards Tony

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> lol. Tapatalk informed me that you had responded to my answer unfortunately there is nothing here you know this app is been giving me trouble all day long I apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. Maybey it's like Photobucket I got to buy the premium version lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Something weird is going on with Puff, the website and Tapatalk access.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Now, the question is, should I smoke it. I don't really want to lol.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Don't smoke it. There could be anything in it. 
Slice it open and show us what's in there.
ANYTHING COULD BE INSIDE IT.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes I noticed that as well at first it appeared some of my responses were deleted then Tapatalk would not let me on the site and then your response was deleted it looks like to me it's just A non Cuban cigar made to look like a Cuban.


CloakedInSmoke said:


> Something weird is going on with Puff, the website and Tapatalk access.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Don't smoke it. There could be anything in it.
> Slice it open and show us what's in there.
> ANYTHING COULD BE INSIDE IT.


Exactly! Hence my post. Before I've gotten this and another one I have read and seen some nasty stuff that can be inside.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

When you hear the crackle, you know you’ve smoked your first Puban.
Never smoke a fake.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TexaSmoke said:


> I would most definitely light it up, but thats just me.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


I have had many a fake in my illustrious Cuban Cigar smoking career :vs_laugh:
I must concur that many smoke quite well and are a surprise.
While others are quite nasty but hey are very obvious.
They are so poorly made that the look alone is enough to scare one away.
That being said best to toss a fake unless you are really sure.
That there are no dangerous substances inside.:vs_cool:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Here it is. The wrapper wasn't paper thin and it felt pretty nice actually, but as I was getting to the core chopped up tobacco appeared.























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Also noticed it looks like it only has one cap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

